

Find a Computer Job in Vancouver, Washington: Direct Links to Employer Job Pages - MichaelCrawford
http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-states/washington/clark/vancouver/

======
MichaelCrawford
I take requests.

If you're looking for work, and you'd like some help, let me know where you
want to work, or whether you're looking for remote work and I'll rustle up
some employers and clients for you.

(I have metric boatloads of incomplete information for hundreds of cities in
dozens of countries. If you name any specific city, then I'll spend some time
on completing that specific city's as-yet incomplete links.)

My Vancouver, Washington index lists just 17 companies so far, but expect that
I'll be able to dig up many more. Trying to find anything having to do with
Vancouver, Washington online often gets lost in the noise from the much-larger
Vancouver, British Columbia.

(Vancouver, Washington came first: it was an Army fort, whereas Vancouver,
British Columbia was a saloon!)

I am just for now focussing on jobs that I myself know how to find, even if
it's not the kind of work I actually do - the US Pacific Northwest, because
that's where I live now, Canada soon, as I once lived there. There are lots of
software and hardware companies in places like Ukraine and India; while I do
have a few links so far, I haven't actually posted any because I haven't yet
figured out the best ways to find them.

